# SOLD 30Gal tank w/ std, filter & cover $50



## Derek128 (Jun 3, 2010)

SOLD

my fd has one 30Gal w/ std, filter & cover for cheap $50
pick up only
in Surrey Fleetwood area (google map)

Fish tank Dimensions:
Height 18.5"
length 30"
width 12.5"

2 Fish tank stands:
height 25.25"
length 10.5"
width 10.2"


----------



## Derek128 (Jun 3, 2010)

ttt~!!!!!


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

I think he can ask whatever he wants for his tank. It's not a competition.


----------



## Derek128 (Jun 3, 2010)

if u guys are interested but don't think the asking price is reasonable
u can always send me a pm for offer


----------



## Derek128 (Jun 3, 2010)

pm replied
& bump


----------



## Derek128 (Jun 3, 2010)

price adjusted
$50


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Is that an eclipse tank with lights and filter?


----------



## Derek128 (Jun 3, 2010)

i think thats the word on the top right, it looks like eclipse


SeaClear Eclipse 3 Compatible Aquarium
12.5" L X 30" W X 18" H - Clear - 30 gallons <<<same


----------



## Derek128 (Jun 3, 2010)

bump~ ! ! ! ! 1


----------



## Ted Rollins (May 6, 2010)

This still available?


----------



## Derek128 (Jun 3, 2010)

yes its available


----------



## Derek128 (Jun 3, 2010)

to the top


----------



## Derek128 (Jun 3, 2010)

to the top


----------



## Derek128 (Jun 3, 2010)

to the top


----------



## 604steve (May 27, 2010)

This is an Eclipse...I have the same one...very nice tanks, the pics don't do it justice. this is a steal at $50...wish I had more room. Good luck with the sale!


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

PMed..............


----------



## Derek128 (Jun 3, 2010)

pm replied


----------

